# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Lokomat, robotic gait orthosis, Hocoma AG, Volketswil, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Hocoma AG

Home page - hocoma.com/solutions/lokomat

----------


## Airicist

Lokomat Training with Carson
August 24, 2011




> When Carson was born he was a very healthy boy. Around 15 months Cerebral Palsy has been diagnosed because of an inverted right foot and leg. Today Carson is a patient at the Cincinnati Childrens Hospital where he improves his mobility with the Lokomat therapy

----------


## Airicist

Testimonial Dr Andreas Mayr LokomatPro FreeD
October 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Lokomat rehearsal Open House 2014

Published on Dec 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Lokomat product presentation
July 21, 2016




> Lokomat offers the most physiological gait pattern with constant feedback and therapy assessment. It improves patient outcomes by increasing therapy volume and intensity, providing task-specific training and increasing patient engagement. Lokomat is the ideal addition to in- and out-patient rehabilitation programs and for use in long-term care facilities.

----------

